# How to layer vinyl on shirts



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys, could anyone point me to some good info on layering vinyl on t-shirts.


----------



## victorysign (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think there is anything special about it - we layer vinyl all the time - the only thing I have done is adjusted the press time for the first layer. (I don't press the first (bottom) layer as long since it will be pressed again when the 2nd layer is added.)

Good Luck!


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

victorysign said:


> I don't think there is anything special about it - we layer vinyl all the time - the only thing I have done is adjusted the press time for the first layer. (I don't press the first (bottom) layer as long since it will be pressed again when the 2nd layer is added.)
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks Misty. If you were going to do something like the flag, how would you make sure the top layers were lined up correctly?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If you use a vinyl with a sticky backing it's easy, actually without a sticky backing would be easy too. Just remember when designing, the vinyl will shrink just a hair when it's pressed, so if you are butting vinyl together it won't butt up exactly right.

Also I press all my colors except for the last one for 8 seconds then peel backing and do next color, until I get to the last color then I press it for 20 seconds.


----------



## victorysign (Apr 22, 2008)

That's true - the vinyl does shrink some - most of what we do is for an outline effect (such as team numbers, outlined wording, etc), so we just eye the placement of the 2nd color. I can't think of anything we have done that had to be lined up perfectly - so I wouldn't be much help there. 

I can attest to the fact that it will shrink and separate though! When weeding one of our transfers, we jerked too fast and a letter "ripped" a little - I thought it would press together and didn't really worry about it, BUT, once it was pressed, it separated a tad, leaving a tiny line showing the shirt color through the letter. 

If you were doing a flag, I wouldn't think it would be much harder to do - when you design and cut it, one color would be your main background color and should cut the full size of the flag design- then all you'd have to do is lay color #2 on top, eyeballing the placement, press them and do the same with color #3 and so on.

Being a person who has to actually "see" things and not just visualize, I usually cut one and then lay it out to make sure it will all line up the way I have thought it out in my head! That has helped me out a lot! About a week ago, I was doing a lady bug - red with black spots - cut everything and put it together - low and behold - I weeded it WRONG - so I had a black ladybug with red spots - I kept thinking something just did not look right - and finally my husband clued me in.. what a dummy I was!

You'll have to forgive my terrible explanation - I'm not very good at explaining without visual aids - as my hubby says - I think everyone should know what I am referring to when I use words like "do-hickey" and "whatchamacallit"

We also do as the above poster - after all colors are pressed, we go back and cover it with the teflon sheet and then do a final press for about 15-20 seconds

Hope I haven't confused you! Good Luck


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Has anyone come up with a method to avoid overlapping vinyl when doing multiple colors, or a formula to account for shrinkage? I'm currently overlapping colors, but I hate what it does to the feel of the shirt when I have 3 or 4 colors overlapped. Thermoflex Plus loses that almost-screenprinted feel and takes on a heaviness I hate. Even had a customer complain about it a few months ago. Wish I could avoid the build-up of layers, but the heat shrinking from layer-to-layer makes alignment difficult or impossible. Since the vinyl shrinks in all directions, everything moves. Very frustrating. And I've noticed the shrinkage can be quite different from one t-shirt material to another with the same vinyl. Alas...nothing is easy.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think overlapping is the only way to avoid gaps in the design. ..... JB


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I was afraid that's what I'd hear. Was hoping for a stroke of genius...but not all problems have a solution. I've been struggling with this for some time. Guess I'll pass on the 6 color or sub it out to the screenprinter. Problem is these are low volume items and either screenprinting or plastisol aren't economically viable. Looking more like the Versacamm is in my future...now just got to figure out how to keep my wife from killing me.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Ken try to just barely overlap and see if that helps the feel. I try to cut ,so the overlap is real small. ..... JB


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

in the past when i have tried different layers, i seem to get a little excess glue residue around the edges of the top layer when i overlap...is this because i'm not using the right vinyl or is the pressure is too high!

I also don't use the thinest vinyl...could this be the reason?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would suggest using thinner vinyl and less pressure to see if it makes a difference. .... JB


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

For the low volume, multicolor jobs you might want to find someone doing direct printing to sub to.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think keeping small orders in house would pu more dollars in your pocket. .... JB


----------



## huub (Jan 30, 2007)

kpk703 said:


> I was afraid that's what I'd hear. Was hoping for a stroke of genius...but not all problems have a solution. I've been struggling with this for some time. Guess I'll pass on the 6 color or sub it out to the screenprinter. Problem is these are low volume items and either screenprinting or plastisol aren't economically viable. Looking more like the Versacamm is in my future...now just got to figure out how to keep my wife from killing me.


I am also not the one who can give you a stroke of genius, but I do have the same issues with vinyl. Could you please tell me in what way a Versacamm would be a solution (for both light and dark shirts?!).

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

A versacamm will print on vinyl and then you will only have one layer of vinyl. ... JB


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm real new to this, but I was wondering the same thing. So let me see if I got this right. There are 2 methods:
(For example, the number 2 with an outline for a jersey)

1)
a)Cut a 2 out and then another larger 2.
b)Tack the larger one down in place and then place the smaller one over it

Or

2)Cut a 2 out and then another larger 2(outline).
3)Press the smaller 2 and the larger 2 on the shirt together. One actually sits within the other one and it doesn't sit on top of it.


Is this correct, or am I waaayyyy off base?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That is correct. Remember though the vinyl will shrink a tad bit if you're planning on doing it with just an outline. Also you don't "just make a bigger '2'".

Your designing software should have a outline tool or in Corel Draw contour, that lets you make an outline around your object.


----------



## shoover70 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am having difficulty in CutStudio aligning my image, so that I can cut it out so that it overlaps evenly.


----------



## shoover70 (Jul 23, 2008)

This helps, but however whenever i select "Object" then Image Outline from the dropdown menu. "image outline" is will not allow me to select it as an option. what might I be doing in err??


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've tried the overlap and it helps, but my problem is primarily with cursive text which one of my customers uses as part of their logo. Making the inside color on the letters slightly larger, allowing a bit of overlap only helps a bit. It seems the shrinkage goes in both directions, so when I overlap the second color the letters are significantly off horizontally. Losing my mind here and I might need to risk a divorce and get the Versacamm. BTW, those who own a Versacamm, or do large size vinyls that don't like the feel (sweating behind or heaviness) I'm working on a perforation solution that came to me at an apparel seminar. I have the benefit of having a waterjet in my shop and I'm working on fabrication of a small perforator that would make tiny holes in the design to let it breath. I'll keep everyone posted when and if it works.


----------



## NESBOW (Sep 10, 2006)

another option is to leave a gap between colors if this will work with your design, mant vector images are created with these gaps or perhaps you can adjust your image so as to do this.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

NESBOW said:


> another option is to leave a gap between colors if this will work with your design, mant vector images are created with these gaps or perhaps you can adjust your image so as to do this.


I generally do that, however in script letters breaking them apart will not work. If the customer wants a white outline around blue letters breaking them up to add spacing doesn't meet the customer's requirements.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Fair warning I'm totally new to this, but I had the same question. I can't find the video yet that I ran across, but it showed layering the vinyl in reverse on application tape before applying it. It used printed markers in the corners to line up each layer. Please chime in and correct me if I'm totally clueless.

Here is a video of something similar to the process, but its not layed up in reverse order.

YouTube - How To Layer 4 Color Vinyl Decals


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

That video is for sign vinyl not t-shirt vinyl.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

So, are you saying you can't lay up the vinyl in reverse order like this and apply it?

The similar video that I can't find now was for a shirt. It wasn't quite the same, but was similar. Instead of having the vinyl completely overlap, it was just slight overlap (like .25) layed up in reverse order.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes you can have t-shirt vinyl layered, but you don't do it like that video showed. First there's no registration marks and basically what you do is lay the bottom layer, press it for approx 8 seconds then lay then next layer and press. Lining up by just using your eyes, no registration marks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Layering vinyl is awesome and the Eco Film product from Imprintables is a good product to use . I'm sure flowerboxx will agree. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

JB you drunk?    For layering I'd say Easyweed is the thinnest material, but I still prefer Multicut from www.jotopaper.com because it comes in 20" width and is sooooo easy to work with.

BTW, I do not recommend Eco-Film because I don't use it. Easyweed is the exact same product and is sold cheaper.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

My mistake Flowerboxx, I must have been confused. I think most vinyls sold will do a fair job. The choice is up to the user and is based on experience's they have had with a company and/or product. I like eco film, but I like Hotmark real well too. I just can't find a reptuable supplier. The 2 suppliers that carry hotmark are not very customer support oriented. .... JB


----------



## akent64 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any of you have any advice on layering a light colour (eg. Yellow) On a dark colour (eg. Black) as sometime it bleeds through ever so slightly? Also if I am over lapping one shape with another shape (but these shapes are not mean to be aligned) How can I make the vinyl edges of the 1st layer less visible.

I hope this makes sense

A


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can anyone give me any help with doing a design in illustrator and then putting and outline on it so that I can cut it in two colors in vinyl and layer it? I just can't seem to get the graphic part of it right.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

lgiglio1 said:


> Can anyone give me any help with doing a design in illustrator and then putting and outline on it so that I can cut it in two colors in vinyl and layer it? I just can't seem to get the graphic part of it right.


You select the path and go to Object, Path, Offset path.

You will have to play with it awhile to get it right.

If you want a single cut path around your entire graphics. Follow the instructions at this site.

http://support.rolanddga.com/docs/D...s/AI_CS_-_How_To_Contour_Cut_(03.08.2005).pdf

Its instructions to to add a cut line for a versacam printer/plotter. it uses a spot color called CutContour to define the path. I don't how you need to define the cut for your software.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Multi Color Heat Transfer Vinyl Silhouette Tutorial (and How to Layer) ~ Silhouette School 
read this articul you will know how to layer colour


----------

